# was für ne brille habt ihr?(adidas, oakley, swiss,...)



## skanker69 (19. Juli 2005)

yo mal ne frage, mit was für brillen fahrt ihr so?also ich hab ne adidas evil eye pro und mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden, da ich die bügel und den seitnsteg verstellen kann und außerdem hab ich noch vechselgläser dafür!die qualität der fassung is auch absolut der hammer!(169)


----------



## clemson (19. Juli 2005)

rudy project ekynox
mit wechselgläsern zum biken und skifoahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Seit 96' Oakley Eyejackets.
Gestell wurde vor 2 oder 3 Jahren kostenlos ersetzt, zuvor gabs nach Bügelbruch 2mal Ersatzbügel - der Service stimmt bei Oakley  
Allerdings liebäugle ich z.Zt wegen extrem verkratzer Gläser mit der Specialized Chicane...  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juli 2005)

Für Sport:
Oakley Half Jacket in Black und Black Polarised Gläsern

Für Rest:
Oakley Fives 2.0 in Rootbeer und Gold Iridium Gläsern
RayBan
Vuarnet


Ja, ich bin Sonnenbrillenfanatiker.


----------



## Tman (19. Juli 2005)

OAKLEY!
sub 0.3
XX FMJ 
M- Frame mit Blue Iridium und Persimmon Wechselglas


----------



## okona (19. Juli 2005)

ich hab für den ff helm:

oakley a-frame / mit persimmon gläser
oakley e-frame / clear lens

sonnenbrillen:

oakley splice / FMJ + ice iridium gläser
oakley monster dog white camo / grey gläser
oakley crosshair chrom /VR28 black gläser


----------



## kronk (19. Juli 2005)

also ich hab mir kürzlich die specialized chicane zugelegt und bin äußerst zufrieden. diese selbsttönenden scheiben sind einfach genial! kein wechselgefummle mehr, einfach in jeder situation optimale sicht. kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## KäseBrötchen (19. Juli 2005)

ich hab ne Alpina Tri-Guard 40 wo ich die Bügelenden auch verstellen kann und drei Wechselgläser hab        geiles Teil wie ich finde!


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2005)

Hab mir damals beim Kauf der gesamten Ausrüstung eine *ALPINA* mit insgesamt 3 Wechsel-Scheiben geholt, hat um die 40-50 Euronen gekostet,
trägt sich super und paßt von der Optik 1A!


----------



## DerLeinich (19. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr seit einem Jahr die Rudy Project Rydon SX
Ich hatte so einige Brillen auf der Nase und alle sahen so SCH###E aus, da ich einen schmalen Kopf habe! Die erste Sprotbrille die mir echt gut gefallen hat und erstaunlicher Weise beim Radfahren noch nei angelaufen ist!


----------



## Hegi (19. Juli 2005)

Hab die Rudy Project Ketyum...   
mit drei Wechselgläsern smoke, racing red und laser clear deg!
Für alle Lebenslagen beim biken bestens geeignet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Juli 2005)

Adidas Evil Eye!


----------



## powderJO (19. Juli 2005)

uvex razor zum biken. an meinen kopp paßt keine andere so gut. kostet 39,90 inkl. dreier gläser (black, klar, orange)

oakley a-frame zum freeriden mit dem boardl oder den skiern. 

ansonsten ne gucci


----------



## Sandman633 (19. Juli 2005)

Alpina mit 3 Wechselgläser (klar, orange und dunkel). Derzeit bei www.bicycles.de für 30  im Angebot. Kam gerade gelegen, brauchte ne neue, weil ich innerhalb von 2 Tagen 2 Brilen vom Feinkost-Albrecht geschrottet habe (hatte mir damals extra 1 als Ersatz geholt   , tja, die Dinger sind echt Müll. Da waren sogar die 4,99 noch zuviel)

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (19. Juli 2005)

Bei Sonne:
Oakley A-Wire, Gläser: black iridium oder
Oakley E-Wire, Gläser: gold iridium

Bei schlechtem Wetter:
Oakley Racing Jacket, Gläser: persimmon


----------



## Riddick (19. Juli 2005)

3 x Aldi-Brille á 1,99  (leicht, stark und blau getönt).   

Riddick


----------



## OnkelZed (20. Juli 2005)

Rudy Project Kerosene (Wechselgläser Klar, Gelb, Laser Black)

hält so ziemlich jeden wind vom auge ab und schauen noch richtig verschärft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (20. Juli 2005)

Rudy Project Ekynox SX   , und dazu die passenden Wechselgläser


----------



## holzox1 (20. Juli 2005)

specialized chicane, die beste Brille die ich je hatte. und es waren einige. Endlich keine Wechselgläser mehr.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (20. Juli 2005)

Alpina Tri Guard 40. Für den Preis ok, obwohl bei mir nicht 100% Winddicht, aber wollte keine 200 Euro für ne Sonnenbrille ausgeben und unbedingt Wechselgläser.


----------



## biker1967 (20. Juli 2005)

2x Adidas mit Korrektur-Einsatz, eine davon ne Evil Eye. Die sitzt zwar gut, aber der Korrektur-Einsatz ist 1. zu klein und 2.zu nah an den Wimpern.Immer alles verschmiert.
Die andere weiß ich nicht. Skorpion glaub ich.Besseres Sehfeld mit Einsatz,aber etwas sperrig unterm helm.
Vielleicht demnächst eine von Rodenstock mit selbsttönenden Scheiben in meiner Stärke. Der Optiker will für die Scheiben allein schon 320 Euro!!!
Hab ein Gestell von Rudy Projekt gesehen, das gar nicht nach Radbrille, sonder eher nach Sonnenbrille aussieht.Soll 140 kosten. Mal meinen Sparstrumpf fragen, was noch übrig ist.


----------



## _Waldschrat_ (20. Juli 2005)

adidas evil eye pro! mit orangen wechselgläsern für schietwetter! 

mfg


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. Juli 2005)

DerLeinich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr seit einem Jahr die Rudy Project Rydon SX
> Ich hatte so einige Brillen auf der Nase und alle sahen so SCH###E aus, da ich einen schmalen Kopf habe! Die erste Sprotbrille die mir echt gut gefallen hat und erstaunlicher Weise beim Radfahren noch nei angelaufen ist!



Hab die gleiche


----------



## becksbauch (20. Juli 2005)

Rudy Project Graal in Silber...leider haben meine Kids in Kolaboration mit meiner 
Angetrauten die Wechselgläser unfindbar verschwinden lassen. Daher ist immer alles orange


----------



## Chris Hawk (20. Juli 2005)

Hab seit nem jahr die Rudy Project GRAAL FYOL und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Selbsttönende scheinen aber eventuell besser geignet zu sein. Bezweifel blos, dass die bei waldabfahrten, auf dennen durch die bäume ab und zu die sonne durchknallt schnell genug die tönung verliert?!
Bin aber mit meiner dennoch zufrieden, sie ist gut verarbeitet, hat die 3 wechselgläser, welche übrigens äußerst kratzfest sind und eine praktische aufbewahrungsbox!


----------



## brmpfl (20. Juli 2005)

Hatte eine Alpina Tri Guard 40 ... war ich nicht richtig zufrieden mit (saß irgendwie blöd (zu hoch) und an den Nasenpads war nix zu verstellen)

Bin dann auf Tchibo "umgesattelt", da kann man zwar weder die Bügelenden noch die Nasenpads verstellen, muß ich aber auch nicht, da sie 1a sitzt.
Und für 3.99 inkl. 3 Wechselgläsern ist es mir ziemlich egal, wenn das Teil vielleicht nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgibt. Ich habe mich entsprechend "bevorratet"    
Nachteil: Sie beschlägt schon mal ... jedoch definitiv nicht schneller oder öfter als die Tri Guard 40


Hajo


----------



## Ronaan (20. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir gestern abend ne Alpina Swap bestellt.
- sah OK aus
- war einigermassen gÃ¼nstig (30 â¬u)
- ich war im Kaufrausch   
- glÃ¤ser wechselbar

natÃ¼rlich kommen jetzt sicher 7-12 posts die auf gravierende fehler / nichtvorhandesein-von-funktionen hinweisen. geht mir immer so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (20. Juli 2005)

Ich hab eine Oakley von 2001, bin suuuuper zufrieden!
Lukas
P.S:Naja und die Tchibo Brille, weil so billig aber die ist ganz praktisch fürn Winter mit durchsichtigen Gläsern


----------



## FattyFR01 (20. Juli 2005)

Alpina Tri-Guard
RPJ (soll wohl a Rudy Project Kopie sein!)
Scott MX-Goggle
Oakley-Snow-Goggle

nächstes Jahr kommt mir dann vielleicht ne Specialized mit selbsttönenden Gläsern ins Haus.
Auch wenn se im MB-Test "nur" mit "gut" abgeschnitten hat... pfeiff ich drauf, denn die ewige Gläser-Umsteckerei geht mir auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2005)

tchibo 4 euro. und wenn die nach 2 jahren wieder am rahmen bricht, wird sie weg geworfen.

ansonsten hab ich mir ne swiss eye fuer 60 euro mal angechaut und mich wiedermal gefragt, wieso ein stueck pressplastik so teuer sein soll.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2005)

ich hab noch ne alte oakley m-frame zu verticken:


----------



## lacoste-89 (20. Juli 2005)

ich hab ne oakley ... hat damals 150 flocken gekostet und ist bloß sonen standart teil ...

also ich bin damit nicht zufrieden, da hab ich von adidas in der preisklasse schon um einiges besseres gesehen ...

aber naja, zu spät, außerdem hört sich oakley doch viel geiler an, ne?  

lol, hab doch glatt nen pic gefunden, wo ich grad die brille trag ... ok, ich schneid euch bloß die brille aus 

sonst verliebt sich noch die ein oder andere hals über kopf in mich


----------



## Michael_K (20. Juli 2005)

Halfjacket vom großen O - für den Sommer mit normalen schwarzen, für den Winter orangene Gläser.


----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (21. Juli 2005)

Zum Biken:  Oakley Pro M-Frame mit Hybrid S Glas in +Red Iridium und einem Hybrid Glas in Grey

Zum so aufsetzen: Oakley Zero 0.7 in Gold Iridium und ne Oakley Juliet in Carbon mit Black Iridium Gläsern


----------



## mhetl (21. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe ne PSO Triguard 40 von Alpina. Bin ein Brillenträger, hatte also das Problem mit den Gläsern. Viel Geld für eine von Oklay wollte ich nicht ausgeben obwohl das schon schöne Teile sind. Bin mit der Alpina ganz zufrieden, bis auf...! Also wärend ich fahre ist alles wunderbar, stehe ich aber beschlagen die Fenster wegen des schwitzen. Ist das normal? So bald ich wieder los fahre ist die Sicht in null komma nix wieder frei. Beschlagen tut sie auch bei richtig starken Regen. Also bei leichten Regen, wo ich mit meiner normalen Brille schon geringe Probleme hatte ist sie noch ok nur bei richtig häftigen Regen da komme ich besser, wenn ich ohne Brille fahre. Gibst da noch ne preiswerte alternative? Ansonsten ist die Alpina ok, hab 80 Euro für alles bezahlt. 3 Wechselgläser, Optikeinsatz+Gläser.

Gruß 

Maik


----------



## FattyFR01 (21. Juli 2005)

mhetl schrieb:
			
		

> , da komme ich besser, wenn ich ohne Brille fahre.
> Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colourconcept (21. Juli 2005)

Ich hab schon seit ein paar Jahren eine Rudy Project "Tayo" und bin damit absolut zufrieden.


----------



## FrankyB (23. Juli 2005)

bisher immer TCM (Tschibo) und jetzt ne Chicane von Spezialized


----------



## FattyFR01 (23. Juli 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> bisher immer TCM (Tschibo) und jetzt ne Chicane von Spezialized



Wie bist du mit der Chicane zufrieden??
Probleme mit der Selbsttönung?


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

ne E-Frame vom O


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Juli 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ne E-Frame vom O



ist die zum ski fahren ?


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> ist die zum ski fahren ?



soll das ein witz sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FattyFR01 (23. Juli 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> soll das ein witz sein?




Höö!
Da war ich vorgestern auch!


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

das bin nicht ich!


----------



## Blade13 (1. August 2005)

Hi,benutzte eine Brille von Shimano das Modell heißt Furio.Leicht sieht meiner Meinung gut aus und kommt mit 2 paar Wechselgläsern und eine feste Box zur Aufbewahrung.und der Preis geht voll i.o. MfG Andy


----------



## cone-A (1. August 2005)

Tach!

Bei Brillen kann man mit der Tchibo richtig Geld sparen (wenn sie passt). Hatte vorher die Rudy X-Ray (Modell Miguel Indurain, old school!!!), die TCM paßt genauso gut, guter Windschutz und nicht beschlagempfindlich.

Gruß cone-A.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> 2x Adidas mit Korrektur-Einsatz, eine davon ne Evil Eye. Die sitzt zwar gut, aber der Korrektur-Einsatz ist 1. zu klein und 2.zu nah an den Wimpern.Immer alles verschmiert.
> ....


@all
Ich wollte mal Eure Meinung zu dem Mountainbike-Brillentest wissen. 
ZU meiner Vorgeschichte:
Ich hatte gerade einen schweren Sturz auf Kopf  und Gesicht. Habe dabei eine Oakley M-Frame getragen; 30-40 % der Verletzungen (Schnitte) im Gesicht sind (wie in der Mountainbike korrekt geschrieben) durch die scharfen Kanten der Brillengläser entstanden.
Jetzt will ich mir eine neue Brille zum Biken holen (die M-Frame trage ich dann so und ist ansonsten bis auf die scharfen Gläserkanten super).
Bei der specialized chiclane mit den Wechselgläsern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich in Sekundenbruchteilen anpassen: z. B. im Wald: Sonne, dann Schatten durch Bäume und sofort wieder Sonne.
Ich hatte eigentlich an die Adidas evil eye gedacht (Eine Brille mit scharfkantigen Gläser brauche ich nicht mehr, die habe ich ja); was 
meinst Du, biker1967 mit Deiner Anmerkung zum Korrektur-Einsatz ?

Acj ja, ich bin selber Kontaktlinsenträger und hatte mit der Oakley-Brille keine Probleme wegen Körner im Auge u. a. 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## pongi (7. August 2005)

ich denke nicht das sich die chicane so schnell anpassen kann, ABER wie schnell passt du die wechselgläser an? wenn ich mit sonnenbrille unterwegs bin muss ich die brille im wald evtl auch absetzten bzw anhalten und gläser wechseln, das macht die chicane halt unterwegs. und ob sie jetzt dafür 5 sec oder 30 braucht ist mir relativ egal. 
ich spiele auch gerade mit dem gedanken mit ersatz für meine 10 jahre alte oakley zu holen. wird wohl ne chicane oder ne evil eye


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht das sich die chicane so schnell anpassen kann, ABER wie schnell passt du die wechselgläser an? wenn ich mit sonnenbrille unterwegs bin muss ich die brille im wald evtl auch absetzten bzw anhalten und gläser wechseln, das macht die chicane halt unterwegs. und ob sie jetzt dafür 5 sec oder 30 braucht ist mir relativ egal.
> ich spiele auch gerade mit dem gedanken mit ersatz für meine 10 jahre alte oakley zu holen. wird wohl ne chicane oder ne evil eye


Hallo, 
da ich immer recht schnell (up- und downhill fahren möchte) richte ich mich nach den Wetterverhältnissen bei Abfahrt. D. h. in der Regel setze ich die gelben Gläser ein; nur im extremen Sommer/Sonnenschein setze ich dunkle Glaser ein; ich überlege aber schon (spätestens beim Kauf einer neuen Brille) mir mitteldunkle Gläser anzuschaffen. Wechseln im Wald/während einer Tour halte ich für sinnlos(habe und werde ich auch nicht machen): irres Gefummel und bringt auch nicht so viel.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## lukeseinmoped (10. August 2005)

die smith - cartel wird es wohl bald zum biken werden. im moment fahre ich so ne komische decathlon.

sonst hab ich ne electric hi-fi, sehr geiles teil. http://www.electricvisual.com/hifi.htm

gruß der luke


----------



## FrankyB (10. August 2005)

eine Chicane......nach langem hin und her!
Passform ist super, wirkt nur etwas groß, das Teil.
Neigt schnell zum beschlagen, ist aber auch schnell wieder weg.
Selbsttönung funktioniert wirklich gut, man denkt nach ner Weile garnicht mehr dran, das man ne Brille aufhat, auch beim autofahren.
Ist aber keine "echte" Sonnenbrille, soweit dunkelt sie nicht ab.

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Carol (14. August 2005)

Rudy Projekt Rydon SX in copper velvet.

mit ersatzgläsern "laser clear deg" für schlechtes wetter und wenig licht, die "laser copper" waren von anfang an drauf, für mittelhell/hell und die "laser blue" für sehr starke lihtverhältnisse.

gruss
carol

Copper Velvet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (14. August 2005)

Nachdem ich nun diverse Threads durchsucht habe, stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage, welche Tönung der Gläser am sinnvollsten ist.
Eine Abdunkelung brauche ich nicht, es sei denn, dass mich jemnad überzeugtm es sei aus medizinischer Sicht (UV-Strahlen...) unbedingt nötig.
Also entweder eine klare oder eine orange-gelbe?
Was ist für das Fahren in der Dämmerung am besten? Die orangenen Gläser sollen ja den Kontrast erhöhen, aber blendet es dann nicht wenn ich gegen die untergehende Sonne fahre?
Wechselgläser kommen übrigens nicht in Frage, da zu aufwändig.


----------



## DingChavez (14. August 2005)

Ich trage eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro mit farblosem / rotem Rahmen, mit orangenen und grauen Wechselgläsern, wobei ich orange bevorzuge, da ich empfindlich reagiere bei Wechsellicht im Wald (helle Flecken durch Sonne, dunkle durch Schatten). Nach meinem Empfinden verstärken die orangen Gläser den Kontrast und verdunkeln nicht. 

Dazu habe ich noch den optischen Einsatz, der auf meine Sehschwäche abgestimmt wurde. Die Fachpresse monierte das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld durch den optischen Einsatz, was ich aber nicht feststellen kann.

VG

Ingo


----------



## readymaker (16. August 2005)

hatte bis jetzt eine briko endure und war immer zufrieden. jetzt hab ich jedoch ziemlich günstig eine evil eye bekommen. ist wesentlich tauglicher für die eisdiele.

wie wechsle ich eigentlich die gläser? nach innen oder nach aussen? geht ziemlich streng und allzu viel gewalt möchte ich nicht anwenden.

danke für den entscheidenden tip!


----------



## pongi (16. August 2005)

@karstb: warum sind dir wechselgläser zu aufwendig?
das ist ne sache von 2 minuten die zu wechseln.
ich find es klasse. ich schau einfach raus bevor ich losfahr und entscheid mich dann kurzfristig.
fahr ich bei regenwetter-->klare gläser
sonnenschein und strassentraining--> getönte
bei allem zwischendrin--> orangene glässer

der tönungsgrad sagt nur bedingt was über die filterung von strahlen aus. also kannst du auch bedenkenlos zu orange greifen.


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

Ich hab ne Smith Diabolo    mit Wechselgläsern!!!


----------



## karstb (16. August 2005)

> @karstb: warum sind dir wechselgläser zu aufwendig?
> das ist ne sache von 2 minuten die zu wechseln.
> ich find es klasse. ich schau einfach raus bevor ich losfahr und entscheid mich dann kurzfristig.
> fahr ich bei regenwetter-->klare gläser
> ...


Ich suche halt eine Brille, die für alle Bedingungen einigermaßen vernünftig ist. Aber du hast recht, solange sie nicht rausfallen, sind Wechselgläser kein Nachteil. Teurer sollten die Brille dadurch aber auch nicht werden.....
Die Sache mit dem Tönungsgrad ist mir schon klar, nur ohne Brille (wie bisher) ist der UV Schutz recht gering. Ob das aber schädlich ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich fahre ja nicht stundenlang auf 3000m über einen Gletscher.
In erster Linie soll die Brille also vor Fliegen schützen und abei nicht stören.
Letztens ist mir bei 50km/h eine dicke Fliege ins Auge geflogen und hat auf dem Augapfel einen blauen Fleck hinterlassen-ist bestimmt nicht gesund, auch wenn es zum Glück nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg war.


----------



## eKual (16. August 2005)

DerLeinich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr seit einem Jahr die Rudy Project Rydon SX
> Ich hatte so einige Brillen auf der Nase und alle sahen so SCH###E aus, da ich einen schmalen Kopf habe! Die erste Sprotbrille die mir echt gut gefallen hat und erstaunlicher Weise beim Radfahren noch nei angelaufen ist!


die hab ich auch


----------



## TAILor (16. August 2005)

trage ne evil eye, poserbrille ich weiß und schweineteuer! aber ist echt auch geil!


----------



## Timo R. (16. August 2005)

Oakley O-Frame als MX Google, also mit Doppelglas, beschlägt absolut nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (16. August 2005)

KäseBrötchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ne Alpina Tri-Guard 40 wo ich die Bügelenden auch verstellen kann und drei Wechselgläser hab        geiles Teil wie ich finde!


Habe ich auch.

Sehr gute Passform und dabei Sitzfest.

Allerdings habe ich ziemlich buschige Augenbrauen und dadurch kommt schnell Schweiss an die Gläser. Das wird auch noch durch die runter gezogenen stirnschützenden Stellen des Helms begünstigt, der die Brille nahe an den Kopf drückt.

Würde mir zusätzlich noch AntiFog-Funktion wünschen.

Sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## ewoq (16. August 2005)

musste mal augenbrauen zupfen.


----------



## trekkinger (16. August 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> musste mal augenbrauen zupfen.


Gerupfte Hühner sehen auch schaisse aus. 
Ergo...  


Immerhin konnte ich lesen, dass es jemand anderes mit der Brille auch so geht.


----------



## readymaker (17. August 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit dem Tönungsgrad ist mir schon klar, nur ohne Brille (wie bisher) ist der UV Schutz recht gering. Ob das aber schädlich ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich fahre ja nicht stundenlang auf 3000m über einen Gletscher.



ich trage die brille ja am meisten wegen dem fahrtwind. der brennt nämlich schon ordentlich in den augen. wahrscheinlich fährst du dafür zu langsam


----------



## karstb (17. August 2005)

> ich trage die brille ja am meisten wegen dem fahrtwind. der brennt nämlich schon ordentlich in den augen. wahrscheinlich fährst du dafür zu langsam


Nö. Ich komme von der Küste, wo immer ne frische Brise weht. Ob es dann 50km/h oder 80km/h    sind ist doch egal.  
Oder setzt du eine Brille gegen die Seeluft auf?


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (17. August 2005)

ja sauber ich trage hier sone spy blizzard biste direkt gut am ende wenne die die siehst. glaub ma so derbest verspiegelte gläser da kommste garnet mehr drauf klar ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.u.l.e. 23 (21. August 2005)

ne oakley a-wire 2.0 mit dark carbon rahmen und ruby gläsern


----------



## swe68 (21. August 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> wie wechsle ich eigentlich die gläser? nach innen oder nach aussen? geht ziemlich streng und allzu viel gewalt möchte ich nicht anwenden.
> 
> danke für den entscheidenden tip!



von innen nach aussen rausdrücken und von aussen auch wieder einsetzen. Es erscheint beim ersten Mal sehr fummlig und man hat Angst, sie zu beschädigen, aber ich mache das inzwischen dauernd 

Ich als Brillenträgerin habe besagte Adidas Evil Eye und eine Uvex Lightning Small, die noch besser für die Eisdiele geeignet ist  und außerdem so gut abdichtet, dass ich sie auch auf dem Gletscher bei Hochtouren trage.


----------



## PaulchenPanther (10. August 2007)

hab heute beim helmkauf "zufällig" ne BRIKO klip kit um 40 (statt 85) gesehn und gekauft. sitzt super und is angenehm, muß aber erst mal testen wie sie sich beim biken verhält...


----------



## Milass (10. August 2007)

Oakley M Frame(custom)


----------



## RedDevil210 (13. August 2007)

Hi!

Also ich fahre eine Carrera Shark Game. Bin mit dieser Brille sehr zufrieden!
Das ist sie:


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. August 2007)

Ich fahre derzeit eine Oakley Mag in grau.

Demnächst kommt wohl noch eine HalfJacket


----------



## rennradboy (15. August 2007)

rudy project


----------



## wusel58 (15. August 2007)

keine.


----------



## California81 (15. August 2007)

Alpina Tri-Guard 20.
Mittelerweile die 2te - über die erste bin ich mal versehentlich drübergefahren. Hat ihr nicht so gefallen.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2007)

Rewe-Oakley-M für 3,99 in blau mit drei Wechselgläsern. 
Ausserdem noch sone uralte Killerloop, aber da kann man nicht so gut rausgucken weil der Rahmen so breit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (15. August 2007)

arnette swinger


----------



## Whiteeagle (15. August 2007)

die da -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283423


----------



## gerhard2k1 (15. August 2007)

Rudy Project Rydon, schwarzer Rahmen, gelbe Gläser


----------



## --hobo-- (15. August 2007)

Stinknormale 10 Euro Brille, die gut bzw. eng sitzt. Was teures kommt nicht nicht ins Haus, wenn ich den Namen mitbezahle und am Ende nur Adidas an der Seite stehen habe. Im Endeffekt muss jeder für sich doch selbst entscheiden, welche Tönung. Das einzige, was ich noch bruche, ist eine ungetönte Brille für den Wald, die nur gegen Fliegen ist. Und da hab ich in unserem 99 Cent Laden schon was im Blick


----------



## Glocke (15. August 2007)

fahre die Oakley Monster Dog, bin zufrieden mit ihr. ;-)


----------



## --hobo-- (15. August 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> fahre die Oakley Monster Dog, bin zufrieden mit ihr. ;-)



Die kann man auch für andere Bereiche benutzen, oder? *Schnurr*


----------



## n00ty (15. August 2007)

Hab ne Julbo Sense, wobei ich die kaum noch zum biken benutze sondern für anderen Sport, beim biken mittlerweile meißtens meine Oakley A-Frame goggles....


----------



## FunkyRay (15. August 2007)

Oakley Valve Polarized, sitzt eng, durch die Gummies super auf der Nase und ist auch fÃ¼r die Freizeit der KnÃ¼ller bei einem kleinen/schmalen Kopf.

Und es ist nicht egal, sieh durch eine 10â¬ verspiegelte Brille und dann durch eine der besseren Oakley's und das nicht nur 5min, sonder mal 1-2Std., ermÃ¼dungsfreier gehts nicht, selbst mit Kontaktlinsen drin!


----------



## braintrust (15. August 2007)

specialized el toro....super brille, könnte allerdings etwas dunkler sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

